
Drool – A Lightweight Markup Language - dou4cc
https://github.com/dou4cc/drool?
======
falsedan
This is what it looks like:

    
    
        * This demo is also a guide when you view the source of this page at the same time.
    
      to insert a picture	drool code	@@ ./demo.jpeg
      	result	@@./demo.jpeg
      to insert an audio and a video	drool code	@@ ./demo.mp3
      		@@ https://videos.cdn.mozilla.net/uploads/mozillaorg/Mozilla_2014_i_am.webm
      	result	@@./demo.mp3
      		@@https://videos.cdn.mozilla.net/uploads/mozillaorg/Mozilla_2014_i_am.webm
      to insert a link	drool code	There is @@ a link to @@ ./demo.webp https://www.google.com/ncr.
      	result	There is @@a link to @@./demo.webp https://www.google.com/ncr.
      to align right	drool code	--- hello
      		—— 你好
      	result	---hello
      		——你好
      “smart” retract	#include <iostream>
      	
      	int main(){
      		std::cout << "Hello World!" << std::endl;
      		return 0;
      }
    

I'll pass.

edit oops I messed up the tabs.

~~~
dou4cc
This file is a mess because there is a table in the file. When making table in
a drool file, I recommand you set tab-size to 25ch.

~~~
dou4cc
It is 31ch.....

------
phonon
Name is too similar to Drools.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drools](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drools)

~~~
dou4cc
Name is not important.

~~~
phonon
Yes it is.

[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html)

~~~
dou4cc
I do not even give drool a version which suggests you can fork it and change
anything including its name.

------
placeybordeaux
> For details, please visit a demo which requires your browser supporting
> Element.prototype.append, async functions, WebP, WebM, fetch API, CSS
> Variables, CSS sticky position, and full of ECMAScript 6. I recommend you
> use Chromium or Chrome Canary with two flags, chrome://flags/#enable-
> javascript-harmony and chrome://flags/#enable-experimental-web-platform-
> features, enabled.

Yikes.

~~~
jonathanyc
Back to "Works Best in IE"? _All_ of these things can be done without using
experimental APIs. It may be a few dozen lines longer, but its not worth
having to tell people to use Chrome Canary to test your project. As a Firefox
user, this is a complete no-go.

~~~
dou4cc
At most 1 year later, firefox will support drool. Firefox does not support
drool because it does not support async generator function.

~~~
jonathanyc
There is no such thing as an "async generator function" in the JavaScript
language :) Do you mean generator functions, which Edge and Firefox both
support? Or async/await?

I think people are upset because normally when someone shows a project on HN,
you expect to be able to run it. It's cool that this is something you have
made to test new features, but if you haven't put in the marginal effort to
make it usable for most people, it is not really worth posting and the "show
HN" could wait until you have time to work on your project.

~~~
dou4cc
There is:

    
    
        (async function*(){})
    

[https://kangax.github.io/compat-table/esnext/#test-
Async_ite...](https://kangax.github.io/compat-table/esnext/#test-
Async_iteration)

------
SamBam
> Compared with markdown, drool is minimal without signals like [ or !. drool
> will not make a literary article look like programming codes.

 _looks at demo screenshot_

> There is @@a link to @@./demo.webp
> [https://www.google.com/ncr](https://www.google.com/ncr)

~~~
dou4cc
The link content is "a link to @@./demo.webp". "@@./demo.webp" is a picture.
Is drool not minimal enough?

~~~
SamBam
The content is exactly as I posted it above. There is an @@ before "a link".

I was just saying that this seemed exactly as arbitrary as "[", which is what
drool said it was avoiding.

------
znpy
I think the org-mode syntax is way superior to markdown and should be more-
widely supported.

~~~
codemac
I do too - however, I've found unless you have editor support it's kind of a
bear to edit by hand.

Markdown however isn't too hard with any crappy notepad.

Things like drawers, tables, #+TBLFMT: etc are pretty rough.

------
nepthar
Hey there, dou4cc! I think it's pretty cool that you took the time to share
your project here. Is this a Show HN type post? If so, you may want to add a
bit more information about your motivations for making this and wanting to
share this with others.

------
rspeer
It's enshrined in the Drool format that every file has to start with a UTF-8
BOM and contain \r\n line breaks?

This sounds like favoring one text editor at the expense of all others, and
not a good one. Is this format designed to be edited with _Notepad_?

~~~
michaelmior
It was at this point where I decided this was a joke. It's entirely possible
I'm just missing the use case though.

------
maxpert
None of the demos are working :S is it just me?

~~~
falsedan
Not just you.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

A better title might be _Drool: A Kind of Lightweight Markup Language_.

Good luck.

~~~
dou4cc
Thank you.

------
PaulHoule
Who needs yet another markup language?

~~~
sebbean
already exists [http://yaml.org/](http://yaml.org/)

~~~
henryscala
:-)

------
Idontagree
I'd pass entirely on the name.

~~~
dou4cc
I do not even give drool a version which suggests you can fork it and change
anything including its name.

